# Wie übergebe ich einen NULL Wert in meinem Java-Programm?



## Papounce1 (10. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe mir ein Java Programm geschrieben, mit dem ich inserts in eine meiner SQL-Tables machen kann.
Bei allen ausser einer Spalte sind die creations so gesetzt, dass es nicht NULL sein darf. Ausser dieser einen. Und genau da liegt mein Problem.
Wenn ich einen Wert eingebe (Long bzw. Zahlenwerte) klappt alles problemlos. Aber die Spalte darf auch einen NULL wert besitzen. Wie kriege ich das hin? Wenn ich nix eingebe und das übernehmen will, dann krieg ich ne fehlermeldung in der Konsole und nix passiert. NULL eingeben bringt auch nix (kann ja auch dran liegen, dass Ja´va nach long werten sucht)
Bitte, kann mir jemand helfen???????
Danke danke!


----------



## norman (11. Mai 2006)

Long longNull = null;
Integer intNull = null;

oder allgemeiner

Number nbNull = null;
Object objNull = null;

usw. usf.

du darfst keinen primitiven datentyp verwerden, da diese nicht 'null' sein können.


----------



## Papounce1 (11. Mai 2006)

Hmm das geht bei mir nicht ganz, ich zeig dir mal wie ich bei mir ein neues "OBJEKT" inserten will:


createOBJEKT(nameF.getText(),
Long.valueOf(mitgliedsId.getText()),
new OBJEKT());


und migliedsID soll "NULL" sein


----------



## norman (11. Mai 2006)

wenn mitgliedID NULL ist, wie willst du dann die getText() methode dieses (nicht existierenden) objektes aufrufen?


----------



## SamHotte (11. Mai 2006)

Du könntest es über PreparedStatement.setNull(..) in die Datenbank schreiben, wenn das deine Frage war.


----------



## Guest (11. Mai 2006)

jaja also es sieht so aus, dass ich das ja über ne GUI mache. Also pop das Fenster auf in dem der user seine Angaben macht also den namen. DIe MitgliesID ist also optional. Wenn er nun aber eine ID eingbt, dann muss das programm diese ja lesen. Deshalb getText. Versteht ihr nun das Problem?
So wie es jetzt ist, geht es halt nur, wenn er ne ID eingibt.


----------



## SamHotte (11. Mai 2006)

Nö, das Problem sehe ich eher in der Datenstruktur. Warum ist mitgliedsID ein eigener Datentyp und nicht ein Attribut deiner Klasse, die den Datensatz kapselt?


----------



## AlArenal (11. Mai 2006)

Und wer eine Klasse 'OBJEKT' nennt und Instanzen 'xyzNull', sollte sich zu Weihnachten selbst mit einem Ausdruck der Java Programming Style Guidelines beschenken... wobei ich persönlich dieses Exemplar bevorzuge: http://geosoft.no/development/javastyle.html


----------

